# Duda rpida con simulación en Proteus



## Itzco (Mar 10, 2014)

Hola

 Mi problema es que para usar la terminal virtual del proteus, no puedo escribir en ella o ver lo que le está aventando el microcontrolador; el asunto es que no se como operarlo y no le hallo. 

La primera vez al correr la simulación, inicio automáticamente, la cerré y ya no volvio a aparecer; y aunque le he vuelto a iniciar la simulación e incluso el programa no ha vuelto a aparecer. 

Si intento darle click durante la simulación me marca un error de que esta debe detenerse antes. Si le doy click antes de correr la simulación me manda a propiedades de la terminal. 

Puedo agregar que tiene activa la casilla de incluir en la simulación.

Se que es solo un detalle, pero en verdad no puedo solucionarlo
Agradezco de antemano su ayuda


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 10, 2014)

Hola.
- Mostrar el terminal en simulación o pausa: Menu > Debug > Virtual Terminal.
- Para poder escribir: Clic derecho sobre la ventana del terminal y la opción Echo Typed Characters... ya aquí tambien es posible cambiar entre ver como ascii o hex y cambiar la fuente del texto.

Saludos


----------



## Itzco (Mar 11, 2014)

Hola
 gracias por la pronta respuesta, aunque no encuentro ninguno de los botones que me indicas, estoy usando proteus 8.0, y saque la terminal virtual, del la barra izquierda, en instrumentos. 
 -He dado en el menu debug, pero no aparece la terminal
 -He dado click derecho y luego a edit propterties (no se si no es ahi), y tengo solo casillas exclude from simulation (deshabilitada) y propiedades avanzadas (todas en default)

SAludos


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 11, 2014)

Tiene que estar en plena simulación (en tiempo de ejecución) o pausa... no aparece nada de esto cuando está detenido (tiempo de diseño).
Las opciones del terminal aparecen dando clic en la ventana negra del terminal... donde aparecen las letras.

Similar para el resto de instrumentos virtuales.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 11, 2014)

picando botones en tiempo de ejecucion

jaja bueno esa es mi experiencia con proteus


----------

